# African grey Parrots



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello every one. As an owner of an grey parrot they are amazing animal.Here are a few neat video's of African grey parrots. The red African grey parrot is a freak of nature and if you have $150,000 to spare you can be yours .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

As for the 1st video... as the comment states.. it's an african red =)


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a timneh african grey. We also have a few other parrots as well. Parrots are amazing pets!

I'd never seen a pied grey before, let alone an all red one. That was pretty amazing!

How long have you had your grey? And where did you get him/her?

Mike


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Parrots are amazing. Toto, my Blue front has been a handful for me for twenty-three years now. I taught him some sign language years ago but haven't really kept up with that training.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had my Congo African grey for years
and she is my love,she is so smart speaks
and sings about 200 plus different words
and imitates everthing!I am her second
owner I adopted her from an elderly couple
she is 13 years old now.


----------

